# eibach sportline/prokit



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

The pro kits have a higher spring rate iirc, but not as much of a drop. Had pro kit on my cobalt and loved them. 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

They used my cruze for product testing(r&d) and what the guys at eibach told me is the more units they sell the more products they make.So if enough pro-kits sell i would expect to see a sportline,or they just hate us and want us to only have the pro-kits.


----------



## blacktravis (Oct 24, 2013)

well i just bought a set of k sports, so thats one less person buying a pro-kit. sorry future eibach customers...


----------

